# smokey gray hen mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i just finished up this mount.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Very cool:coolgleam


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice looking mount!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Awesome job Larry. I saw my first and only smokey grey hen just south of TC back in the fall. A beautiful color phase to say the least.


----------

